# Christ Church PCA 2013 Missions Conference



## fredtgreco (Feb 18, 2013)

For anyone who will be in the Houston area during March 1-3 (Friday - Sunday), I want to personally invite you to come to Christ Church PCA's 2013 Missions Conference. This year our emphasis is on U.S-Mexico border ministries. We are excited that the Garza and Holliday families will be with us. You can find out more details from the link below, or call our office at 281.392.0002.

Christ Church, PCA: Katy, TX


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks great, Fred! Missions Conferences are a lot of fun. I hope you guys have a great time.


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Great plan and much needed ministry.
soli deo gloria.


----------

